# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Triển lãm Quốc tế Ngành vàng bạc đá quý - JCK Show 2013

## Golden Tours

*LOSANGELES - LAS VEGAS*
*Thời gian: 7 ngày – 6 đêm*
*Khởi hành: 30/05 – 05/06/2013*






Chương trình triển lãm quốc tế ngành Vàng Bạc Đá Qúy tại Las Vegas kết hợp du lịch Hoa Kỳ là sự kiện diễn ra hàng năm thu hút sự quan tâm đặc biệt của giới kim hoàn. Tham dự hội chợ này, Qúy khách sẽ thưởng lãm và khám phá nhiều sản phẩm trang sức, Jade, đồ trang sức Platinum, ngọc trai, đồ trang sức bạc, đá quý, các loại đá thiên thạch, tự nhiên, nhân tạo, ngọc trai, kim cương, đồ trang sức gemset, các loại đá hổ phách & giả hổ phách,… và các trang thiết bị, máy móc chế tác kim hoàn.

*NGÀY 01: (30/05)  TP.HCM – LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS* (Ăn trưa, tối). 

Xe và hướng dẫn viên công ty DL Golden Tours đón Quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Los Angeles. Quá cảnh tại Hàn Quốc hoặc Đài Loan. Đến Los Angeles cùng ngày, xe đón Quý khách đưa đi ăn trưa. Đoàn khởi hành đi Las Vegas. Trên đường đi đoàn ghé tham quan mua sắm tại Outlet,… Đến Las Vegas, Quý khách ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do tham quan Las Vegas về đêm với *các chương trình giải trí đặc biệt ngoài trời như Viking show, fountain show, núi lửa, …
*

Thành phố Las Vegas về đêm

*NGÀY 02: (31/05) LAS VEGAS – THAM DỰ TRIỂN LÃM QUỐC TẾ NGÀNH VÀNG BẠC ĐÁ QUÝ -  JCK SHOW 2013* (Ăn sáng, tối)

Ăn sáng. 
Xe đưa Qúy khách đến Trung tâm tham dự lễ khai mạc *Triển Lãm  Quốc tế ngành Vàng bạc đá quý* (nguyên ngày)
*
Địa chỉ: Trung tâm triển lãm Mandalay Bay             3950 Las Vegas Blvd. South, Las Vegas, Nevada 89119

*

Buổi chiều, Xe đón đoàn tại Hội chợ đưa đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương.Trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.
*Trang web hội chợ:*  *http://lasvegas.jckonline.com/*
*

NGÀY 03: (01/06) LAS VEGAS(Ăn ba bữa)*Sau khi dùng điểm tâm, Quý khách tham quan và chụp hình tại:



Các *khách sạn* *Flamingo,* *MGM*, *Ceasar Palace, New York New York,…* với mỗi khách sạn là một kiến trúc khác nhau, lạ mắt và độc đáo.Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, Quý khách mua sắm tại:*Las Vegas Premium outlet, Fashion outlet

**Hoặc các mall nổi tiếng* _như Nordstrom, Macy’s với hơn 120 nhà thiết kế thời trang cho các mặt hàng nổi tiếng luôn có những chương trình giảm giá_Ăn tối. Tự do khám phá cuộc sống về đêm của thành phố này hoặc về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hay xem show diễn nghệ thuật (show O, Jubilee, La Rever …) (chi phí tự túc).

*( Nếu ngày này Qúy khách không thích tham quan thành phố Las Vegas, Qúy khách có thể tham quan thêm 1 ngày Hội chợ JCK)*
*

NGÀY 04: (02/06) LAS VEGAS – LOS ANGELES* (Ăn ba bữa)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa về lại thành phố Los Angeles. Ăn trưa trên đường đi. Đến Los Angeles, *tham quan khu Little Sai Gon* – cộng đồng người Việt sinh sống và làm việc trên nước Mỹ. Ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ đêm ở Los Angeles.



*NGÀY 05: (03/06) LOS ANGELES – UNIVERSAL STUDIO – VIỆT NAM* (Ăn ba bữa).

Ăn sáng, trả phòng. Đoàn dạo bước trên:

*Đại lộ Hollywood* _còn được gọi là Đại lộ Danh vọng_ với những ngôi sao điện ảnh, đạo diễn ...những người đã cống hiến tài năng của họ cho ngành “Nghệ Thuật Thứ Bảy” như _Tom Hank_, _Denzel Washington, Leonardo Decaprio, Julia Robert

__Nhà hát Trung Hoa - Mann Chinese Theater nổi tiếng với sàn xi măng còn lưu dấu tay, chân của các tài tử nổi tiếng: Harrison Ford, Marilyn Monroe,..._


*Nhà hát Kodak*– nơi tổ chức lễ trao giải Oscar hàng năm.Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn vào tham quan:
*Universal Studio*– phim trường nổi tiếng thế giới, Quý khách sẽ tận mắt chứng kiến những kỹ xảo tuyệt vời của nghệ thuật điện ảnh Hollywood với tour dạo quanh phim trường bằng xe, xem các bộ phim 3D, 4D như Shrak, Terminator II …hoặc cùng tham dự các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh ngay trong phim trường mà không phải tốn thêm một khoản chi phí nào cả.





Ăn tối và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi khoảng 3 tiếng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam (dự kiến chuyến bay tối).
*

NGÀY 06: (04/06) LOS ANGELES - VIỆT NAM
*
Qua đêm trên máy bay. Quá cảnh tại Hàn Quốc hoặc Đài Loan.


*NGÀY 07: (05/06) VIỆT NAM
*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình tham dự Hội Chợ kết hợp tham quan du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.
*
Sau khi kết thúc tour, Quý khách có thể ở lại thăm thân trong thời hạn nhập cảnh cho phép*


*Giá Dịch Vụ: VNĐ/khách
*
*48,200,000 VNĐ + 6,300,000 VNĐ (thuế hàng không) = 54,500,000 VNĐ/ khách*
*( Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*


*Chú ý:* Nếu số lượng khách từ 10 – 14 khách thì giá dịch vụ phụ thu: 5,000,000 VNĐ/ 1Khách
*
Bao gồm:
*
-          Vé máy bay chặng quốc tế: SGN - LOS ANGELES - SGN (Dự kiến Hãng Korea Airlines hoặc China Airlines)

-          Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không (có thể thay đổi tại thời điểm xuất vé).

-          Khách sạn 3 sao – 4 sao  (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi)
*Tại Los Angeles: Best Western* hotel hoặc tương đương.
*Tại Las Vegas: Circus Circus*hotel hoặc tương đương.

-          Phí tham quan, ăn uống, vận chuyển như chương trình.

-          Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến.

-          Bảo hiểm du lịch theo tiêu chuẩn Quốc tế. Các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.

-          Quà của Golden Tours : nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.
*
Không bao gồm:
*
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)

-          Lệ phí phỏng vấn visa Mỹ: 3.360.000 VNĐ/ 1 người.

-          Lệ phí vào cửa Hội chợ ( nếu có)

-          Chi phí Hội thảo, Hội nghị

-           Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại

-          Tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 150.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày.-          Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại.

-          Phụ thu phòng đơn:  5,000,000 VNĐ/ 1 Khách/ 4 đêm tại khách sạn

-          Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
*
Ghi chú*:

-          Do chi phí xăng dầu có thể tăng vào thời điểm xuất vé mà không được báo trước. Chúng tôi sẽ xuất trình công văn của hàng không về việc tăng phụ thu (nếu có) và xin đề nghị khách cho tăng giá tương ứng.
_
-          Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm khởi hành.
_

*Golden Tours kính chúc Qúy khách một chuyến công tác thành công*


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GOLDEN TOURS*
*Xuân Lê / Ms.* 
*Ad:* 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC, Vietnam
*Tel:* (+848) 3925 3456  - *Fax:*  08. 3925 6787
*Mobile:* 0909 53 55 86
*Email:* xuanle.ope@goldentours.vn
*Skype:* xuanle0212
*Website:* www.goldentours.vn

----------

